# DIY NFL Jersey ?



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 22, 2010)

hi guys!  I had a quick question. Has anyone ever glued or added Rhinestones to a NFL/NBA jersey before? I have searched high and low on the internet but I didnt see anything. I know that you cant use a hot glue on the jersey becuz it will melt the material. My hubby bought me a foot ball Jersey and I want to make it more girly. Please help me TY
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sorry if I posted this in the wrong area


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 5, 2010)

I know they sell waterproof jewel craft glue for clothes at hobby stores. My grandmother is in love with the stuff and she's made me a few of her own denim creations, lol. I would probably go into one and just ask which they recommend. I usually ask for the product that gets purchased the most or returned the least. Last case scenario (because the stuff stinks, you need a mask practically) is leather bonding cement...they won't be coming off that way. I know there are special jewels with glue that you can heat/fuse on with a hand gun type thing... can't vouch for them and they are a more expensive investment.

The only other suggestion, is after it's made I would keep to hand washing and hang drying... will keep the stones in much better condition and jerseys aren't cheap. 

Sounds cool. Hope you get around to sharing some pics if you make it =)


----------

